
Docker is the best medium for distributing and running developer-facing software - jbergknoff
https://jonathan.bergknoff.com/journal/run-more-stuff-in-docker/
======
PaulHoule
If you have gigabit internet, maybe.

If you don't then Docker seems to be a system to make a 50 kb download into a
5 GB download.

People don't know how to build something and they think Docker is going to
solve that but no, now you have two problems because you still need to build
the Docker image.

~~~
verdverm
You can also build the docker image locally to get consistent dev setups. In
the end, you will need to pull things from the internet to install, whether in
docker or on the host. The consistency is huge. I've seen this prevent a lot
of mishap from incorrect versions being around.

